# Dietz business in courts temporarily restricted open?



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I translated this message found at the Dietz web site:

"At the moment we have our business in courts temporarily restricted open.
You can reach us: uesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays each of 9 to 12 and from 2 pm to 6 pm Saturday by appointment." 
I own three Dietz sound cards, installed two (see web links below) and was considering the purchase of custom one for my recently ordered Aristo-Craft Switcher:

My video of Lenz JST/Gold Superpack with latest Dietz X3 sound is found at: 



Here is another video of a Lenz Gold JST with Dietz 0-6-0 custom sound of 0-6-0 steam locomotive.



I enjoy the sounds from very small Dietz sound module that plugs in SUSI connecter with Lenz Gold decoders.

Perhaps, a reader of this posting will know more, especially if they can read German, which I cannot.

Bryan


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Klaus at Traincraft explained to me that "courts" refers to the business location in Germany for Dietz, not any legal problems.


----------

